# ELK, and other big game...



## XtremeOutdoors (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey everyone. I need some opinions and thoughts. I've got a marlin 12ga 512 slugmaster. Its got a rifle stock, fully fifled barrel bolt action, clip fed.. I was wondering within 100 yards would this gun effectively kill Elk, and any other big game like people say it will? Right now I am shooting Remington Core Lokt Sabot copper slugs with a MV of 1,900 fps and 2,650FTLBS. But, I am looking at the Lightfield Commander IDS with a MV of 1,800FPS and 3,350 FTLBS, and 1,100 FPS and 1,220 FTLBS at 170yrds... I seen on the Lightfield website where these slugs look devastating, and I saw a 980LB Grizzly Bear killed at 150 yards with the Lightfield Hybred EXP...

this is my gun.. 
http://images.gunsamerica.com/upload/976592125-1.jpg


----------



## DJ in OH (Oct 25, 2005)

It seems to me like a slug that big at those velocities ought to work just fine. Personally, I wouldn't try it at much more than 100 yards or so though. Make sure it is shooting accurately also. I think it should but you want to be sure before you start hunting obviously.


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

Are you going to hunt early season?

It seems like opportunities at less than 100 yards are rare. In mid to late seasons those opportunities are pretty much non-existent.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Better off with a rifle,sounds chancy to me..............


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I dont know a lot about slug gun hunting but I do know elk hunting. If you are furtunate enough to hunt the rut than you can about plan on getting within 50 yards. If not than the trick to late season is either still hunt the thick timber slowly or find elk traveling and get in front of them. Either way, your weapon sounds like it is enough to kill an elk out to about 75-100 yds. Just make sure you hit them well or they will cover the country faster than you can reload.


----------

